# Oven or No Oven. That is the Question



## Kumasi (Sep 8, 2009)

I am curious as to the number of people who actually use ovens in their motorhomes. Reading the magazines it appears an oven is a real desirable but i am not so sure.


----------



## fordnutz (Dec 18, 2008)

We use ours a lot. Wouldn't consider a MH without one


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it depends on how you usually cook. We could not do without our oven, it's used almost every day often more that once. Some German friends of ours have an oven in their van and never use it. I can't really imagine many meals which can cooked just using a hob. Horses for courses, good pun don't you think? Alan.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We find ours invaluable. But then we use an oven a lot at home too.
Sue


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes ours gets used on most trips. Our first MH didn't have one and we soon felt the need to have one fitted.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Oven*

We have had two previous vans with ovens and the only use I found for it was as cupboard space. Our current Van does not but we don't miss it as there is alternative cupboard space.

My methods of cooking make an oven unnecessary If we need an oven we use the Bravoska or Remoska similar idea but smaller and more efficient. The cooking facilities inside our van are virtually redundant.

Steve


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Like others above, we would not be without our oven. We had considered a microwave also but frankly cannot see the need for one.

So, an oven for us is essential.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We had vans (do now) with an oven and a van without and only used for storage! If I need to cook using an oven, it is either the double skillet (wouldn't be without it) or the Remoska when on hook up. 
It depends how much use your home oven gets that may help you to decide


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im from the north. How else are we going to warm our Pies!

Mrs D did a complete Christmas dinner in ours last year.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

We've gone from a MH to a campervan (and want to go back) without one. We miss ours.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Ours gets a lot of use - as does our oven indoors. And how else would you warm your croissants?


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

We are about to go away for the first time in our Burstner. It only has a small over and are a little concerned if it will be big enough. Our old coach built had a full over and was used daily when away.
I know a lot of people use a double skillet or Remoska, but how do you cook something like a large Pizza or a Chicken.
Oven for us is a must.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Our Hymer has a three-ring hob but no oven. We have never felt the need for an oven and can cook most things we want on the hob. When we first got the van 4 years ago, we bought a Remoska as an oven substitute - I think we have used it once! n.b. we rarely use a mains hook-up so the Remoska stays in its box (usually at home).

This year, we had an external gas point fitted and bought a smaller Cadac Safari Chef BBQ to replace our previous Carri Chef plus extra gas bottle. This we have used quite a bit over the summer and it provides a BBQ, grilling and frying surfaces and a form of oven.

I would not want to lose valuable interior storage space for a built-in oven.

Philip


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Used the oven alot until we got a double skillet it saves on alot of gas as well.

It was £40 and yes you can roast a whole chicken albeit a small one in less time it takes in an oven, can do jacket pots which took hours in the oven even oven chips in the skillet the oven never managed crisp ones either.

So if you had asked me this last year I would have said wouldn't be without an oven now we have a new bread storage place!

So if our next van didn't have an oven I wouldn't be gutted. We are contemplating buying double skillet for the house at next Show we go to as am sick of going into van every verse end to get it out.

Greenie


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

The oven in our 5year old MH has never been used. Like others we cook with other methods.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JeanLuc said:


> Our Hymer has a three-ring hob but no oven. We have never felt the need for an oven and can cook most things we want on the hob. When we first got the van 4 years ago, we bought a Remoska as an oven substitute - I think we have used it once! n.b. we rarely use a mains hook-up so the Remoska stays in its box (usually at home).
> 
> This year, we had an external gas point fitted and bought a smaller Cadac Safari Chef BBQ to replace our previous Carri Chef plus extra gas bottle. This we have used quite a bit over the summer and it provides a BBQ, grilling and frying surfaces and a form of oven.
> 
> ...


Ah Ha!!! so at last we find something that a Hymer doesnt do as well as our Swift!!! Cook a Chicken!!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What's an oven?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

barryd said:


> Ah Ha!!! so at last we find something that a Hymer doesnt do as well as our Swift!!! Cook a Chicken!!!


Well, I may be missing something, but in my experience, and I suspect that of many others, a motorhome is not generally regarded as cooking utensil. If you mean that a Hymer cannot roast a chicken, then I would suggest your Swift is not doing much roasting either!

We tend not to spend that much time waiting around for roast dinners when we are out and about. If we're desperate for a roast, we'll go to a restaurant.

However, we do eat chicken sometimes - there are other ways of cooking it.

Philip


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We dine the same as we do at home.....the oven is a 'must have' :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

In 22 years of owning a motorhome I think I have used an oven less than ten times and each time for warming something through. Double skillet (small size) gets a lot of use but we've only had one of them about two years.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

we have normally owned european motorhomes who rarely fit an oven. So we bought a double skillet some 15 years ago. Its been our first call for cooking both in the van and the home.

We have also got a Cobb for bbqing a roast slowly, its sperb

stew


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

would not be without one


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Artona

_We have also got a Cobb for bbqing a roast slowly, its sperb

*stew*_

So, it does stews as well does it?!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

pippin said:


> Artona
> 
> _We have also got a Cobb for bbqing a roast slowly, its sperb
> 
> ...


oh yessssss :lol: :lol:


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

I used the oven every day in the Van M; there isn't one in this van and I do wish there was. However, having had other vans without ovens, I have a double skillet and can manage fine. It's a "nice to have" extra rather than an absolute necessity.

-H


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

We have an oven and wish we hadn't. We have plenty of space in the camper so its not as if we need another cupboard, but that is all it ever gets used for. I think a pair of two burner hobs rather than the 3 burner hob that we have would be worthwhile, and spaced to allow for bigger pans.

We have some stainless nesting pans which we've used one inside another as an oven, the same using a Dutch oven, and have a month ago bought an Omnia which is better again.

http://www.omniasweden.com/index.php?id=3980

Its really light, not too big, and can be used on any heat source. We have warmed croissants, baked bread, naans and cakes. We've yet to try it for pies though, and it seems to take maybe 10% longer than you might expect in an house oven, but on a really low gas.

A thick bottomed frying pan and a decent pressure cooker like a WMF perfect plus, whose handle comes off for easier washing and storage has been more than fine for the last two years full time.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/WMF-Perfect...XWYR/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1290093549&sr=8-2

We wouldn't want an electric oven Remoska thingy cos we aren't usually hooked up making it a one trick pony and dead weight. I wouldn't want to cart a Swift around just for the odd roast either 

Jason


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

We always use our oven, I did Christmas dinner last year in ours and will do the same this year while in Nice on the Med  

Every time we go away in the MH the oven gets an airing and its usually me doing the cooking, if its hot weather and we are at a site I use the bbq quite a lot also 8)


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Never had one in the last 15yrs or so of tugging or motorhoming.

Slow cooker or Microwave or George Foreman for when on EHU-steamer or hob or disposable bbq when not.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

We use a French type oven with a little grill incorporated as we use sites for the 3 month stints we take. Also have a Cobb which does everything and in fact is on now under the porch chez nous with spiced half chickens on it. Using oven many yeays ago in caravan was too hot too smelly and too hard to gauge good cooking results.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I suppose if you want to really restrict your meals you can do without one but looking at the list of other stuff you lot without carry to compensate cannot see where you gain any extra room. We hate barbecue,s with a vengance so oven is a must for us. One of the best sights is seeing the bloke, who never does any cooking the rest of the year, burning beefburger's on a barbecue while the wife looks on with a resigned look on her face, fantastic.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We use ours frequently. Have to say that the oven on our current Auto Trail is far better than the one we had in our previous Swift vans. 

The AT Oven seems to work more like our domestic one at home, it cooks more evenly and heats up better.

We have had vans before without an oven a Hymer many years ago and we used a skillet which was fine. 

Thinking back to when we had vans without a microwave we got along but progress has made life easier in the van with the addition of one.

Stewart


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Another vote for the 'use oven' here. We have the combined oven/grill thing in our tech tower.

We used it a lot on our recent French trip - never used hookup, so mains-powered things are out anyway.

Gerald


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

not sure which Burstner you've got but if you have the small oven above the fridge/freezer you need to be 6'+ to be able to use it and it is only a warming oven which is very slow but the grill is OK. Don't use ours now, tend to use the double skillet for most things.

Joe & Denise


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*oven*

We use our oven, its fine for heating ready meals, oven chips etc but no good for small joints (bought a Cadac safari chef which does roasts) and our grill is fine but absolutely useless for toast.
Chris


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

We use one of these. This is the 7 litre but they do one with an extension ring if you want to cook larger items. We actually store it in the gas oven when travelling.We use the larger 10l one at home see here and have done for a number of years it is our third one. We use it for most anything and they cook beautifully I'm surprised no one has mentioned them.

Regards,
Graham


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

Use mine all the time wife loves my cooking (she had a very sheltered upbringing  :lol:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We don't have an oven and we're seldom on EHU.

We use a pressure cooker a lot - in the winter. I've just looked at the double skillet and that looks more versatile than the Omnia.

The large size looks more useful - any comments? There are only the 2 of us.

And can you buy them only at shows? (we don't have sky or freesat).


----------



## Kumasi (Sep 8, 2009)

*Ovens*

What a fantastic number of responses. I think tomorrow I shall publish how many do and how many do not.
PS I am working in Northern Bulgaria at the moment. Have not seen one motorhome moving or in anyones yard.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

We would not be without the oven. Works for us.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We got ours at NEC in February we got the larger one for 3 of us its ideal. You can order it via internet with a delivery charge. Tis brill I love it.

Greenie


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Having never had one in the van and reading many reports on how people used them as cupboards most of the time I decided it was a bit like the awning story, those that like them love them and those that don't wouldn't/don't want one. 

We use our cadac more often than not and have got the 2 pan cook book along with many other recipes for coping without an oven, use the one at home every day so it makes a nice change and makes me more inventive. Also got double skillet which I am still trying to get my head around and the remoska which I love but not often on hook up. 

Mandy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We are another *yes* we use the Oven and cook dinners all the time.
Wouldnt be without it.
We love our Roast Dinners and Pies and Apple crumble etc etc. :wink:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

*ovens*

we use ours its gas and rather cooler/slower than my oven at home.
If on hookup I usually use my Remowska. Its much faster.
We have been away for most of 7 months now and its nice to occasionally have a proper 'home cook/bake'.
I usually do this if weather a bit cool and it warms the van nicely as well.
Would have to think long and hard to be without it.
The grill is pretty rubbish though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just worked out why Hymer owners are so healthy looking.

They cant cook Pizzas, Pies, roasts or crumbles!  

Right off to work, cant stand around gassing on here anymore!

BD


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I can never really understand questions like this. It must surely be better to have something than not to have it? If you have an oven, you have the opportunity to use it, but if you don't have one, you never can?

You might as well say 'Shower or no shower' or 'Lavatory or no lavatory'. You can manage without both of these items if you always use sites but having them, even if used rarely, must be an advantage.

Also, anyone who doesn't have an oven, presumably doesn't have a grill either, so one more disadvantage? We use our oven infrequently, but when we do, we're glad that we've got it!

Finally, when you come to sell your 'van you may well lose a prospective buyer for whom an oven is essential, but you'll never lose a buyer because your 'van has one or two extras that he thinks he may not need!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hobbyfan said:


> I can never really understand questions like this. It must surely be better to have something than not to have it? If you have an oven, you have the opportunity to use it, but if you don't have one, you never can?
> 
> You might as well say 'Shower or no shower' or 'Lavatory or no lavatory'. You can manage without both of these items if you always use sites but having them, even if used rarely, must be an advantage.
> 
> ...


I pressed the thank button rather than the quote button! 

We would rather not have the oven cos although its a good make, hardly used, seal as new and flame works as you would expect its sooooooooo slow that its not worth using. Considering how much the oven and bread machine got used when we were in a house, and now have neither and don't miss them, its not as if we're pining for an oven thats works like the house one.

Other people with the same one like it, so they can't mind the slowness. In comparison to the pressure cooker and Omnia which are smaller, lighter, quicker and more versatile its a big heavy lump right at the back of the van. I'd rather use the space and payload for something that does a good job.

The double skillets to me look like they should be in a 99p shop! 

The Omnia is really well made, crumbles and roast (quartered?) chicken are the next things to try. A Cobb would be an alternative but costs loads more. The Omnia works in the house, in the camper or on the BBQ. We've only had it a month and can't fault it yet! 

Jason


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

At home I virtually always cook on the hob so don't miss the oven in the van. What I use a lot is a pressure cooker. It keeps the steam down, speeds the cooking and makes the flavours much more intense.
In France you often only have a hob in apartments. In a MH if you are roasting it's probably "al fresco" (BBQ).
So if you are thinking about the choice get some hob recipes and try them at home.
Stews, casseroles, curries, coq a vin, beouf burginon (apologies for spelling!), pasta sauces, stir fries with noddles. The best bit is the ingredients are really cheap. Beef shin is superb once cooked in the pressure cooker for 30 mins with some herbs and veg.
I've made myself feel hungry now! Time for lunch.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

As someone who for years only used the new oven in my house as storage for its operating manual, I guess I would not have much use for a built-in oven in a MH. I enjoy a BBQ anyway - it's more blokey.

From what I've read, ovens seems to be a major source of annoying rattles on the move so that would put me off having one. All that stuffing it with tea towels to silence it also seems a faff. A large kitchen locker would seem the better option. Saves weight too.

SD


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

SpeedyDux said:


> As someone who for years only used the new oven in my house as storage for its operating manual, I guess I would not have much use for a built-in oven in a MH. I enjoy a BBQ anyway - it's more blokey.
> 
> From what I've read, ovens seems to be a major source of annoying rattles on the move so that would put me off having one. All that stuffing it with tea towels to silence it also seems a faff. A large kitchen locker would seem the better option. Saves weight too.
> 
> SD


Hows you going to manage that pizza SD without the oven :wink:

Ours does have a small rattle I think but I like my roast potatoes, pies, oven chips and kids like pizza too much to lose it 

I do agree that if your not used to one why have one 8O

I do all the cooking at home and use the oven most of the time so I also do the cooking in the MH so use the oven a lot too plus I don't need ehu as I do for the m/wave :wink:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Ah, yes Tony - good point

Betrayed by my own avatar! 

here's my favourite pizza recipe:

1. Lock van

2. From Camping Al Lago, turn left along Via Rovereto

3. Walk for 2 minutes to Pizzeria, sit at shady outdoor table

4. Order draft chilled Birra, and Pizza Marinara

5. Relax - job done! [the evidence is in my avatar] 

SD


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

SpeedyDux said:


> Ah, yes Tony - good point
> 
> Betrayed by my own avatar!
> 
> ...


Well put, and with that order a draft chilled Birra for me too :wink:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

An Oven is essential for us and it has to be a propper one at a height that her indoors can use. That at the top of a Dometic Tec-Tower is no use to us.

C.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Last van was a Hymer, no oven but we had one of those little 'leccy ovens that cost about £30. It did the job pretty well (but the outside got SERIOUSLY hot  so wouldnt want one with kiddies around!!

Now have an Autotrail with a PROPER oven (Spinflo cooker) and really would not want to be without it. It is a little slower than our range cooker at home but hey, if we are away in the van there is nothing urgent about anything, the (slightly) longer wait just means we can enjoy another glass of wine BEFORE dinner :wink: !!

We have some some friends with a van conversion and their "oven" is crap!!! It just about warms the plates, apparently this is "normal" as its a "warming oven" according to the dealer. About as much use as a chocolate teapot!!

So its all down to what your lifestyle is and what you do about cooking. To some people cooking is a pleasure in itself and to others its a necessary chore (like work and ironing) 

So I dont think there can be a right or wrong answer to this question. Its no different to the fact that some like PVC's, some coachbuilt and some A class, fixed bed or not fixed bed etc.

I would go along with the thought that if you have it ( an oven ) you can use it if you want to. If you dont have it you do not have that option !! 

I/we would not be without one, we also have a double skillet (brilliant bit of kit) and an external BBQ point and BBQ


----------

